# Exception in Eclipse, aber nicht bei normaler Kompilierung



## soleil (28. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

erstmal freue ich mich hier meinen ersten Beitrag schreiben zu könne.
Ich bin erst seit kurzer Zeit am Programmieren und noch viel kürzer bei Java.
Deshalb wären ein paar helfende Antwort sicherlich nicht schlecht, wobei ich in
Zukunft natürlich auch hin und wieder sicher helfen kann.


Es handelt sich erstmal um folgendes kleines Lehrprogramm aus M&T Java 6 Kompendium


```
import java.io.Console;

public class Bruchrechnung {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Console cons = System.console();
		cons.printf("\n");
		
		double zaehler = 0;
		double nenner = 0;
		
		cons.printf("- Prgoramm zur Berechnung von Brüchen");
		cons.printf("\n\n");
		
		cons.printf("Geben Sie den Zähler ein: ");
		zaehler = Double.parseDouble(cons.readLine());
		
		while (true){
			cons.printf("Geben Sie den Nenner ein: ");
			nenner = Double.parseDouble(cons.readLine());
			
			if(nenner == 0)
				cons.printf("Fehler! Der Nenner darf nicht 0 sein.\n\n");
			else
				break;
		}
		
		cons.printf("\n %f : %f = %f\n", zaehler, nenner, (zaehler/nenner));
		cons.printf("\n");

	}

}
```


Wenn ich das Programm in Eclipse starten möchte kommt folgende Exception:



> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
> at Bruchrechnung.main(Bruchrechnung.java:7)



Wenn ich das Programm von Hand aus kompiliere läuft alles tadellos,
kann das vll. daran liegen das der Eclipse Debugger eine mögliche
Exception erkennt, der Compiler aber nicht?? Obwohl ich trotzdem unschlüssig
bin, da die Zeilenangabe auf cons.print("\n") verweist.

Das ist bereits das zweite Beispielprogramm mit diesem Problem; ich würde
mich freuen, wenn ihr mir sagen könntet woran das liegt.[/quote]


----------



## Wildcard (28. Apr 2008)

Ohne es jetzt selbst versucht zu haben, würde ich sagen, das:

```
System.console();
```
In Eclipse null zurück gibt, da Eclipse ja auf eine eigene Console-View piped.
Warum machst du nicht einfach System.out.printf?


----------



## ARadauer (28. Apr 2008)

weils wahrscheinlich in einem M&T Buch steht.
Wobei ich anmerken muss, dass ich nicht empehle, dinge zu machen die in einem M&T Buch stehen....


----------



## soleil (28. Apr 2008)

Ich weiß, dass ich es mit System.out.printf mache kann, ich wollte es aber nach dem Beispiel machen...
Aber das mit der eigenen Konsole.. jaa.. kann sein 

@ARadauer:  So schlechte Erfahrungen mit M&T gemacht?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Apr 2008)

Die MEthode sagt ja ganz klar:
The system console, if any, otherwise null.
Und die Eclipse Console-View ist keine Konsole.


----------



## defcon (13. Mai 2008)

soleil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ARadauer:  So schlechte Erfahrungen mit M&T gemacht?



Würde mich auch mal interessieren, ich nutz als Anfänger auch ein M&T Buch, und steh vor dem gleichen Problem mit dem cons.printf();

PS: Juhhuu, mein erster Post


----------

